# Deer Pictures



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

During youth season, I went out both days looking for the big buck. The first day I didn't see one but one the second day I saw him and dropped him in his tracks.  I was so excited when I saw him coming. I am getting him mounted. Heres a picture or two of him.


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

THAT IS A NICE DEER MY FRIEND. Some people hunt there whole life to shoot one that big. marty


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

Awesome deer k:


----------



## kwas (Feb 20, 2007)

nice job!!!! Thanks for showing the pics


----------

